# Stopping high dose cyclogest and progynova at 10 weeks?



## nickyanne1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I hope someone can help me. Il be 10 weeks on Wednesday and have been told to stop my medication all together at 10 weeks. I'm on a really high dose, 6x2mg per day progynova and 6 x400mg cyclogest.
Has anyone else been on such a high dose just to stop cold turkey at 10 weeks? I'm so scared about stopping.
Thanks


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi


Definately dont be afraid to stop the meds, your placenta is up and running for sure.  If you still feel doubtful, then stop the progynova now at 10 weeks and half the cyclogest and completely come off it at 12 weeks.


You will be fine and free of the awful cyclogest   


Passenger


----------



## nickyanne1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply and for the reassurance. I will feel better doing it that way, I just wish my clinic had suggested that too. Thanks again and I wish you a really healthy pregnancy xx


----------

